# Is My Lovebird male or female?



## scraff

We have a lovebird. We were told he was a male by the breeder (he wasnt 100% sure, I think he guessed cos we said we wanted a male)

But now im not sure. He (or she) sometime starts "clucking" and throwing hes/her head back. And looks like hes bringing up food...???

Im not sure if this is something or nothing, but ive heard for cockatiels this could mean a female. Is this the same with lovebirds?? Thanks!


----------



## hawksport

Look up pelvic sexing, that is fairly accurate but if you need to be 100% sure the only way is DNA or surgical sexing unless she lays eggs


----------



## tagalong

I have a boy who turned out female luckily she has been accepted by my older female -they act like a true pair


----------



## mydog

as hawksport says ,pick the bird up hold it on its back with its belly facing you and run your middle finger near the vent area and above and if there is a big gap its a hen if small a cock bird this is reliable, good luck ...tim


----------

